# ملف اقطار الحديد



## ذاكر الله دائما (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم حياكم الله جميعا .... هذا الملف الذى رفعته لحضارتكم سميته باسم اقطار الحديد ولمعرفه استخدامه عند فتحه ان شاء الله ستجدوه سهل ويسير وشارح نفسه بنفسه 



الملف على هذا الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/h5hq8Zf3/__online.html

دعواتكم بظهر الغيب .


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (27 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (27 مارس 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 مارس 2011)

الملف لا يفتح معي
وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## happy_hoda (28 مارس 2011)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق لكن هل تختلف كثافة الحديد المستخدم في اسياخ البناءمن دولة لاخري اعتقد هناك 4200 وايضا 3600


----------

